# European Breakdown Cover



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

We need breakdown cover for our motorhome for France for 32 days. Does anyone do this that you can reccomend . 

Our breakdown cover is with Rac arrival with CCC It needs renewing mid July I rang them today to arrange cover for France for 32 days and they asked for the full cost of a years European cover around £90 per year. We need cover again for a similar time in September and probably again in very early Spring next year. I offered to renew early and forfiet the few weeks left. They were not having that. They wanted the £90 ish for 32 days and then at renewal mid July another £90 quid at renewal as an add on for European cover for a whole year. Rip off again

Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Why not just renew it early and then you are covered.
Our breakdown is included with the insurance and is due for renewal on June 10, but as we are away from the end of May for 5 weeks I renew it before we go.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Walk away from them, you should find plenty of other prviders on net
I pay for year ,add onto insurance Rac for about £70 With saga it was £80 last year


Dave p


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Try europ assistance £65 for the year we have used them once & found them to be very good

Regards
R/M


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> we have used them once & found them to be very good


R&M- as in "used them for recovery/breakdown problem" ??


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

RichardandMary said:


> Try europ assistance £65 for the year we have used them once & found them to be very good
> 
> Regards
> R/M


Hello
Is that with Caravan Club please.

Motorhomer


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again Everyone

Thankyou to those who have posted. With the RAC European cover is add on and that seems to be the problem I can add it on but at the cost of the year. As it runs out in mid July I only want the 32 days cover. They say I cant renew and forgo whats left ie about 6 weeks of current cover and thus making the start date this month. Hence my comment

Re adding Breakdown to our vehicle insurance. They wont add a second vehicle so we would have to have two lots of breakdown.


Motorhomer


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I will be trawling through this minefield soon adding in the fact that our Hymer is 22 years old so most won't touch it.

There have been many good reports here and elsewhere about ADAC. The advantage of European breakdown appears to be that they see Europe as the starting point and that includes UK. Whereas UK cover see's mainland Europe as a liability.

Website is German at www.adac.de but there are plenty of good English speakers there and you can get a much better deal by all accounts.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,Motorhomer 2.
Try these ,they cover UK. 365 days and Europe for 90 days per year(30 day at one time)all for £65 ...

Lifesure Group limited.
3 Fenice Court
Phoenix Park
Eaton Socon
St Neots
PE19 8EW
Telephone: 0871 726 1235
Facsimile: 0871 726 1299
Email: inf[email protected]

www.lifesure.co.uk/ -

Regards ,Backaxle


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

adac looks interesting, but can't see if they offer repatriation of vehicle to uk (or in my case Ireland)

chris


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chris, either give them a ring (they speak good English) or email them. In fact I have the email address of a contact there who, last time I used it spoke good English. I'm sure she wouldn't thank me for posting her email on an open forum so I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Motorhomer 2

Be careful and make sure you get full European cover , some insurance companies who offer fully comprehensive insurance, only give third party cover when travelling in Europe.

Try Comfort Insurance Underwriter - Norwich Union.

We have fully comprehensive cover on all Eeropean traveling and no age, size, weight or height restrictions and full RAC Recovery in UK, 
( Horizon Advantage is for European Breakdown Assistance) 365 days per year cost around £55 for breakdown cover on top of the insurance. Tel Ben Cue on 02089840777 or E-mail on 
www.comfort-insurance.co.uk
Regards Mike
Happerunner


----------

